# Nike Ignite 460 Driver...



## slugger (Apr 27, 2009)

I've managed to snap this up virtually un-used for an absolute steel of Â£30 and thought it deserves a mention.

I used it for the first time in anger at Kingsbarns at the weekend and it did not disappoint. I had previously used it at the range whilst comparing it to my old driver and a Titleist 907 D1. The D1 was just too light and i'm not sure the VS Proto 60 S shaft was suited to me.

This version has an Aldila NV ProtoPYPE 80 X shaft on it and is 9.5Âº.

At address, this club is everything that the new breed of Nike clubs is not - understated and mighty fine looking. It's not unlike looking down on a Ping G10. It's easy to line up and has a nice deep face to it which promotes condidence.

The head doesn't seem to be as light as the other drivers i have tried. I see this as a good thing. I can tell where the head is during the swing and what it's doing. On the Aldila shaft, it also feels a tad heavier in the swing, but totally controlled which actually gives me the confidence to swing faster.

Despite being well over 6ft, i have never been the longest hitter from the tee. I had tried a G10 a couple of times and that remains the benchmark for distance, feel, accuracy and impact sound for me. The Nike Ignite is very close though.

I did hit a couple of mis-hits, but that was my swing, nothing to do with the club. When swung properly i hit a few very impressive draws with the club. Including exactly 237 yds (thankyou whoever designed the Kingsbarns course guide!) into a 20mph headwind right down the middle on the 11th. Not the longest, but if i could hit it like that all of the time, then this club will stay with me for ever... 

until i can afford that custom fitted G10.

For now though, Â£30 is a bargain, especially for a club in such great condition. Sure, the shaft is probably a tad too stiff for me, but when i catch this one right, it flies. When i catch it wrong, it's not disastrous.

Moral of the story... newest and biggest isn't always best. This is the best Nike club i've hit, and it's around 3 years old.

Try one if you can... i'm sure it won't disappoint.


----------



## mono217 (Apr 27, 2009)

I have tried one before they arnt for me.


----------

